# Grassy Sisal Hideout for Hedgie



## carlo.lutz (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi! I wanted to know if those sisal grassy hideouts are safe for hedgehogs. Just worried that the dry stuff grass could cause an impaction or something.

THanks!


----------

